# Africa



## SandpitMedic (Jan 18, 2014)

I found an old thread form 2010 on the subject. However, in 2014 Africa seems to be the next big hot spot as far as military/private military contracts goes. A lot of chatter with all of the latest violence and aid going to parts of the continent. Does anyone know of any expat medic gigs or PMCs that are on the continent ( not including South Africa?) Dijibuti has a US presence but I can't find any info other than PAE having the DS2 contract there. Any other info related would be great. Even local companies such as Flight Med out of Liberia that hire US medics. 

Thanks guys. 

TIA


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 18, 2014)

Also, I'm talking paid gigs. Not church/volunteer/RedCross type things.


----------



## Tunamate (Jul 5, 2014)

Beginning of 2014 saw a change in recruiting medics due to some unhappiness but at the moment as far as I know there are gigs in north east africa and west Africa. A bunch of companies hiring and a lot of stuff happening so just gotta get in touch and go from there


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 5, 2014)

What companies?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 5, 2014)

Patience....

I have current bids for Djibouti, Somalia and CAR. DJB is ramping up slowly, however right now many positions are filled by TCNs...way cheaper labor.

You are correct, this is the next place to look for contractor work, its a slow crawl at the moment.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 5, 2014)

Holding pattern.

The TCNs' cheap labor cost me my last gig.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 6, 2014)

And expect much more of the same except for the DoS contracts which require one to be an American.

From the business perspective, I can source some kick *** TCN labor that runs circles around most Americans, they do not complain, they do anything asked, are very grateful and cost me far, far less....in short, they increase my profit margins significantly and cause far fewer headaches with no sense of entitlement.


----------



## dutemplar (Jul 21, 2014)

Also interested....  Pretty mug game for any reasonable placement and compensation package.

No Somalia, BTDT, went to the 20 year reunion last year down in Irvingz. Ha fun, but...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 21, 2014)

dutemplar said:


> Also interested....  Pretty mug game for any reasonable placement and compensation package.



I feel the same way. I'd love to get a few years of expat under my belt. I've already got frontier and rural EMS done lol


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 9, 2014)

Everything I'm seeing, which is quite a bit, requires French speaking medics for West Africa. There are a few duty locations for industrial sites. 

I should have taken French instead of Spanish classes.
Jeeze.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 14, 2014)

Potential startup in West Africa due to the Ebola "pandemic." Got a tentative recruitment offer today: wheels up in 2 weeks, 90 day in country contract. They haven't stated how much $ yet. We shall see if funding gets approved to deploy.

Anyone on the ground or with an inside track know more about this? Prime is IMC.


----------



## pcbguy (Aug 14, 2014)

I've seen International SOS with that listing to. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 14, 2014)

I will. Mine was from another. Looks like they're still in the bidding process.

However, the notice I got was for quick turn around, 2 weeks boots on the ground. 

So we shall see. I'll post any updates.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Sep 12, 2014)

Im British but a US Resident and working in Africa, there is work there but its very much who you know- much more so than Iraq/Afghan etc. 
Places I know of with work for Westerners wages: Sierra Leone, Gabon, Western Papua New Guinea, Sudan, Angola, Liberia.

If I were you I'd stick to Iraq/Afghan stuff, its pretty similar here anyways if youre used to being on a good PMC contract thats relaxed.

If not I'd recommend doing an Offshore Medic course, opens alot of doors in the international way of things, costs about $5000 and has to be renewed every 3 years however.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone else get the latest email. 

Deployment in 4 days, etc?


----------



## MedicSansBrains (Aug 22, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Holding pattern.
> 
> The TCNs' cheap labor cost me my last gig.


What's a TCN?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 22, 2015)

MedicSansBrains said:


> What's a TCN?


TCN stands for third country national. Some one from the "3rd world" like Nepal or the Philippines; foreign laborers.
It has been replaced by the more politically correct term, OCN. Which stands for other country national. Same meaning just a little nicer.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 22, 2015)

And then you also have the LNs which stood for Local National until replaced by the more friendlier HCN as in Host Country National.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm guessing this contract never panned out @SandpitMedic?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 23, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm guessing this contract never panned out @SandpitMedic?


Never came through, Ebola fizzled... the kind of thing I talked about in the other thread... one minute you're going and the next, you're not. lol.

However, I am on a different one now in the UAE.


----------

